# Question Regarding "Interview Attire"



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

How much does attire matter to a chef when you walk in with a resume? I mean a grubby, hole ridden tshirt with stained jean-shorts would be a little much, but would something like jeans and a golf shirt be ok? Or is it expected you really dress to impress, ie. dress shirt, tie and slacks? 

Thanks.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Lets use our heads here, would you eat in a place that everyone is dressed like you described above??? How you display yourself, is how you will display your food. Smart casual is the play here.:chef:


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Neat and clean, hair combed and clean shaven. If he walks in with a coffee cup, I don't hire him. cloths don't matter much as long as they are clean. If I'm hiring a Chef, I want to see a shirt and tie........................Bill


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the tips...just a line cooking job..


----------



## jojobaltimore (Feb 1, 2008)

As a line cook I always felt that a stylish button up shirt, tucked in jeans with nice dress shoes was/is acceptable.... I feel as if a line cook interviewing in a suit and tie just dosent mix. However, an exc chef interviewing for a coperate job in a restaurant or hotel would need to look nice as possible.


----------

